# What year trucks have the same frame



## Chuckiejm (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a 2002 gmc 2500 hd, I’m looking to buy a used plow and want to make sure the hitch is going to match up to my truck frame, does anyone know what other year gm trucks would match mine? Thank you


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Chuckiejm said:


> I have a 2002 gmc 2500 hd, I'm looking to buy a used plow and want to make sure the hitch is going to match up to my truck frame, does anyone know what other year gm trucks would match mine? Thank you


2001-2010 on the mount (and a few more back on certain bodies if we really want to get technical)

as for the wiring, depending on the mfg and year of plow and the year truck that it came off, it might or might not match


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I recall there was a frame change in the 03 model year so if the mount was installed in 01 on an 02, there is a chance it wont fit later years for some plows


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy different mounts you know.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I recall there was a frame change in the 03 model year so if the mount was installed in 01 on an 02, there is a chance it wont fit later years for some plows


I believe it will fit, it will just stick out further past the front bumper... at least that is the way that my 01 3500 is as in comparison to the 03-07 front ends I have had. Western Ultramount Plows. They are all still GMT800 frames.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I believe it will fit, it will just stick out further past the front bumper... at least that is the way that my 01 3500 is as in comparison to the 03-07 front ends I have had. Western Ultramount Plows. They are all still GMT800 frames.


I thought it was the opposite way, where the older kit set the plow CLOSER to the bumper. At least in the case of BOSS, the 02 and earlier kit caused the bumper to hit the plow so they had to move the kit out further to clear it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I thought it was the opposite way, where the older kit set the plow CLOSER to the bumper. At least in the case of BOSS, the 02 and earlier kit caused the bumper to hit the plow so they had to move the kit out further to clear it


Could be... I don't know squat about Boss plows.

The ultramount brackets on on 01 3500 stick out far enough to use them as a step to reach the windsheild from the grill


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

cwren2472 said:


> I thought it was the opposite way, where the older kit set the plow CLOSER to the bumper. At least in the case of BOSS, the 02 and earlier kit caused the bumper to hit the plow so they had to move the kit out further to clear it


That sounds correct as the 03+up Avalanche nosed HD trucks had slightly longer front bodywork than the 01-02 HD.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

The plow manufacturs website will tell you all this.


----------

